# 7 month old does not eat...



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Since the last 2 weeks or so, my 7 m/o has stopped showing interest in his food. Basically he doesn't seem to eat any of his food unless he's really hungry. I give him his first meal at 8 AM and he doesn't really touch it until 3 pm, which is messing up his feeding schedule. He had a similar thing going on when he was 10 weeks old. I'm feeding him the Kirkland chicken and rice which he does very well on. I thought he was bored so I switched to the lamb flavor, but still the same thing.

He does have very loose stool once a day, otherwise, his behavior is pretty normal, and he DOES eat other, more tasty things, such as dog biscuits, jerky, chicken, meat, bread, and other human foods. So I don't think he's sick.

Is he just being picky?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 7 month old. Except we've been dealing with that for a few months and it gradually got worse. I thought Zira was a picky eater, I switched her food a few times to completely different ingredients.... no change. She maybe eats a cup a day.. most of the time, it's less then that. After posting on here and getting some others opinions and also doing some of my own research.... we are getting Zira tested for SIBO and EPI tomorrow morning. SIBO definitely explains EVERY problem we've been having with her.

I don't know if your pup has the same symptoms.... Zira is a completely normal puppy otherwise. She plays, she gets into things, she runs around, and she loves to chase the cats. Though, when it comes to dinner, she wont touch it. She has lost a lot of weight and muscle, has on and off diarrhea... and when it's not diarrhea, it's way too soft. She also goes about 4 times a day, looks like I have 4 great danes..... She also has gas most days, and her coat has become very dull and is started to shed a bit too much, even for a GSD. 

Anyway, she's basically shown signs of that since she was 4 months old... but, our old vet just never caught it... gave us a million and one other things it could be. Never really got any better... looked like it was for a while.. but, now we are back to the same problems.... and it's a lot worse. We've switched vets since then, and now that we have something to pin point at, we are starting the tests tomorrow.... hopefully we get answers! I also hope you find some answers with your pup too.... I know how frustrating it is to have a dog that wont eat! Good Luck! =)


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> I have the same problem with my 7 month old. Except we've been dealing with that for a few months and it gradually got worse. I thought Zira was a picky eater, I switched her food a few times to completely different ingredients.... no change. She maybe eats a cup a day.. most of the time, it's less then that. After posting on here and getting some others opinions and also doing some of my own research.... we are getting Zira tested for SIBO and EPI tomorrow morning. SIBO definitely explains EVERY problem we've been having with her.
> 
> I don't know if your pup has the same symptoms.... Zira is a completely normal puppy otherwise. She plays, she gets into things, she runs around, and she loves to chase the cats. Though, when it comes to dinner, she wont touch it. She has lost a lot of weight and muscle, has on and off diarrhea... and when it's not diarrhea, it's way too soft. She also goes about 4 times a day, looks like I have 4 great danes..... She also has gas most days, and her coat has become very dull and is started to shed a bit too much, even for a GSD.
> 
> Anyway, she's basically shown signs of that since she was 4 months old... but, our old vet just never caught it... gave us a million and one other things it could be. Never really got any better... looked like it was for a while.. but, now we are back to the same problems.... and it's a lot worse. We've switched vets since then, and now that we have something to pin point at, we are starting the tests tomorrow.... hopefully we get answers! I also hope you find some answers with your pup too.... I know how frustrating it is to have a dog that wont eat! Good Luck! =)


Thanks for the info. My pup doesn't have any of those other problems so far, and he does eat, just not his own food. Before I felt like he was getting a bit fat, so maybe he got the message and went on a diet. 

I'll keep an eye out for other symptoms.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Why not cut his kibble back a bit and add in one of the following:

raw or scrambled egg
nonfat cottage cheese
yogurt
fresh chicken, beef, etc. 
canned tripe (Tripet)
high quality canned food


----------



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

My 8 month old shepherd has suddenly not wanted to eat as much as she should. She will only eat at night and its only one bowl full wont eat the rest of the day unless its treats or something. I started to put cooked hamburger in her food. Is this ok to do?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he might like the food. my dog stopped eating
his food on different occassions. i switched brands
several times. i finally found something he likes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i always suggest organic yogurt. it doesn't
have all the junk in it, sugar or a sugar substitute.



BowWowMeow said:


> Why not cut his kibble back a bit and add in one of the following:
> 
> raw or scrambled egg
> nonfat cottage cheese
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you see this thread?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html#post2190325


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Well what I just started doing, and it seems to work to some degree, is to put him in his crate so he doesn't get distracted and eats his food. 

Of course he complains and whines as he's eating....

EDIT: I just read about the cat food solution. I'll try that too!


----------

